# To Upgrade or Buy New ... That is the Question



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

Great forum. Thanks to everyone for the informative posts.

First, I have been using the HDVR2 from Hughes since it hit the market about three and a half years ago. During that time, I have had great success with the unit, especially with the last major software upgrade. My wife and I are big DirecTV and DVR fans. The actual TiVo service is nice, could be better, but nice.

Lately, I have been getting digital glitches in my playback. The on-screen reaction is similar to that during a heavy thunderstorm. I have checked signal strength and possible LNB obstruction and everything seems fine.

I am thinking it is upgrade/replacement time.

My options are to swap out the hard drive for a new one ($120-$200.) Or, go for the new R15 from D* ($99 at B*Buy.) Going HD is not in my plans now or in the immediate future.

QUESTION #1: I have been reading some of the postings. Even with the bugs and quirks of the R15, do you think it is better to go with it or replace the hard drive and stick with the old TiVo unit?

QUESTION #2: If I purchase a new D* unit, how can I tell if I am getting a 300 or 500 unit?

Thank you in advance for your comments and suggestions.

Joe


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

I think you will find that the $99 price is for a lease with a 2 year commitment.

You should be able to find a new drive, and software to integrate it into your present unit for a lot less than $120.

http://www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

Robert,

Thanks for the reply.

The WeaKnees replacement price is $119. The folks at PTVupgrade have an "upgrade" kit for $199. If you know of a better price, please share.

Joe


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

9thTee has the Instantcake CD for $19.99 (I could probably find the same software on the Internet for free) and, B*Buy has a 160 gig hard drive for $79.99.

Maybe that is my solution.

Joe


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Just make sure it's the hard drive before spending the money. My HDVR2 has developed a problem with the second tuner. Initially I thought it was the hard drive. You can test either or both possibilty (run disk diagnostics to check the disk, or just play around with the box to try and identify a pattern for the glitches--for me it was obvious that it only happened on the second tuner and only on certain channels).

By the way, you can find an image for the HDVR2 for free. Do a search for "6.2.dtivo.minimal.AlphaWolf_HK". What you're buying with Instantcake is simplicity. But if you know or don't mind learning a bit about Linux, it's not too difficult.


----------



## davenap (Dec 30, 2005)

Have you tried to do a "clear and delete everything" under Messages and Setup/Restart or Reset Everything? If that doesn't work then I would recommend that you buy a new hard drive from Weaknees. If you are proficient with computers then you might try buying a new hard drive and getting the instant cake software, you will save some money.
I think you will be disappointed if you go with the R15 at this time. It's got a few interesting features but not worth the aggravation of missing shows. After a few more updates the R15 might be ready to give the DirecTiVo unit a run for the money.


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

walters said:


> My HDVR2 has developed a problem with the second tuner


Walters, Thanks for the reply. This could be my problem.

About a year ago, I had one of the tuners lock up on me. A reboot (unplug and restart) seemed to clear it up. Some of the same symptoms (searching for signal) are showing up again. I wonder if there is a way to test the tuners. Seeing how the machine is over three years old, I wonder if D* will help with the replacement?

Again, thanks Walters. You have me thinking in another direction.

Joe


----------



## majortom (Oct 31, 2004)

BigApe said:


> Again, thanks Walters. You have me thinking in another direction.
> 
> Joe


Sign up for the DirecTv protection plan, wait 30 days and them have them replace it.

/carmi


----------



## ghstbstr (Apr 23, 2006)

robert koerner said:


> I think you will find that the $99 price is for a lease with a 2 year commitment.[/url]


Are you sure that buying a R15 at a retail store for $99.99 is a lease?
After I bought one from Best Buy I called DirecTV and they said that it is mine to keep even after I do not have their service, but it will not work for any other companies services. You still pay the $5.99 a month DVR fee to use the R15 and the $4.99 a month receiver fee. As far as it being a lease that is correct as DirecTV said that you will have a 2-year commitment, that is not per DVR as it doesn't matter how many R15's you have. You can have one R15 and have a 2-year commitment or have four R15's and it will still be a 2-year commitment.
So I say get all of the R15's you want either through a retail store or through DirecTV, but make sure that you get the R15-300. The R15-300 I got from the DirecTV install guy and it works perfectly without any of these issues that people keep on talking about, and I bought a R15-500 from Best Buy which is supposed to have all of these issues that people keep on talking about and I haven't connected it yet as I am afraid to use it until it is fixed.


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

majortom said:


> Sign up for the DirecTv protection plan, wait 30 days and them have them replace it.


I like how you think. I just may do that.


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

ghstbstr said:


> Are you sure that buying a R15 at a retail store for $99.99 is a lease?
> 
> After I bought one from Best Buy I called DirecTV and they said that it is mine to keep even after I do not have their service, but it will not work for any other companies services. You still pay the $5.99 a month DVR fee to use the R15 and the $4.99 a month receiver fee.
> 
> ...


If I go this way, how do I make sure which model it is? Will the box indicate 300 or 500?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

BigApe said:


> If I go this way, how do I make sure which model it is? Will the box indicate 300 or 500?


I believe all of the R15's sold by Walmart are -300s. At least all I've seen.


----------



## ghstbstr (Apr 23, 2006)

majortom said:


> Sign up for the DirecTv protection plan, wait 30 days and them have them replace it.
> 
> /carmi





BigApe said:


> I like how you think. I just may do that.


I thought that when DirecTV sends a replacement that it is not a new but a refurbished(used) unit? It least that's what I have read on other posts, and those refurbs do not wrok any better even some times worse then the one you sent to get that replacement.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

ghstbstr said:


> I thought that when DirecTV sends a replacement that it is not a new but a refurbished(used) unit? It least that's what I have read on other posts, and those refurbs do not wrok any better even some times worse then the one you sent to get that replacement.


That was my experience. The "refurbished" replacement unit had apparent hardware defects. I'm waiting for the replacement replacement unit.


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

I know I can replace/upgrade my hard drive, what about the tuner? Has anyone done that? What about the folks at WeaKnees?

OBSERVATION: An additional thought... it almost seems the DVR industry seems to be making some inferior product. I've had PC hardware last longer that this.

Since This thread is becoming more of a D*/TiVo unit issue I may restart a tread over in "D* w/TiVo Q & A."

You guys have been great. Thanks for all the feedback.

Joe


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

wbmccarty said:


> That was my experience. The "refurbished" replacement unit had apparent hardware defects. I'm waiting for the replacement replacement unit.


McCarty, I have been reading your posts on the other thread. If your DVR is as important in your house as it is in mine (read that as my wife will be p**sed if this unit fails) my thoughts and prayers are with you!  :lol:

Joe


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

BigApe said:


> If your DVR is as important in your house as it is in mine (read that as my wife will be p**sed if this unit fails) my thoughts and prayers are with you!  :lol:


My wife and son have Tivos. They got me an R15 as a birthday gift. :lol:


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

wbmccarty said:


> My wife and son have Tivos. They got me an R15 as a birthday gift. :lol:


I'm not sure if that's good or bad! :roundandr


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

BigApe said:


> Since This thread is becoming more of a D*/TiVo unit issue I may restart a tread over in "D* w/TiVo Q & A."
> 
> You guys have been great. Thanks for all the feedback.
> 
> Joe


Joe, Welcome to DBSTalk. 

No need to start a new thread, as this may be more suited to our D* w/TiVo forum, i have moved your thread there.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

wbmccarty said:


> My wife and son have Tivos. They got me an R15 as a birthday gift. :lol:


So they don't like you much? :grin:


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Joe, Welcome to DBSTalk.
> 
> No need to start a new thread, as this may be more suited to our D* w/TiVo forum, i have moved your thread there.


Donnie, Thanks. I didn't intend for it to evolve this way, but...

On another note, I just got confirmation from D* that I own my HDVR2. That means, I either fix it myself or sign up for the 'Protection Plan' and have them fix it in a month or so.

If the problem is a tuner, I'm not sure how to go about fixing that.

Or... I could order one of the refurbished units from PTV for $69. Has anyone done this and what kind of life should I expect out of the refurb. unit?

Joe


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I've purchased 4 HDVR2's off eBay. Watch for good bids.


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I've purchased 4 HDVR2's off eBay. Watch for good bids.


What kind of life are you getting out of those units? All of the series two units are hitting 3 1/2 to 4 years now.


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

*This is a follow up to my original post (#1) in this thread.*

My D*TiVo hasn't made a 'Daily Call' in over 260 days. Is it possible this could be a source of my problem?

It's my understanding, there is some kind of database file in the unit that normally clears after a daily call. Since there hasn't been a call, could that file be getting very large and causing the problem mentioned in post #1?

*Or, just wait for the NEW D*DVR*

I'm looking for ideas.

Joe


----------



## SamRoza (Jun 1, 2006)

Joe, the FAQ at the top of the forum says there is no need to make a daily call. It makes no mention of consequences of not doing so, so I assume that this is not the case.

As far as waiting for a new DVR from D*, I wouldn't. I moved and turned off my cservice for a few months. When I was finally in a position to reactivate, I did and was sent an R15. In my opinion, it's a dog. It's hard to use, it's slow to react to remote commands, doesn't FF or RW very well-in short, TiVo is everything that this isn't.

I purchased a new DVR40 on eBay. Total cost including shipping, was $79.99. It seems to me to be the way to go. 

Sam


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

SamRoza said:


> Joe, the FAQ at the top of the forum says there is no need to make a daily call. It makes no mention of consequences of not doing so, so I assume that this is not the case.
> 
> As far as waiting for a new DVR from D*, I wouldn't. I moved and turned off my cservice for a few months. When I was finally in a position to reactivate, I did and was sent an R15. In my opinion, it's a dog. It's hard to use, it's slow to react to remote commands, doesn't FF or RW very well-in short, TiVo is everything that this isn't.
> 
> ...


*Sam,

Thanks for the feedback. Yes, I did know that I don't 'need' to make a call. I tried to use my VoIP and it doesn't work. I seem to remember a post mentioning the file I talked about. Seems it is storing PPV info and needs to confirm with the Mother Ship. We make all our PPV purchases online.

Again, thank for the post!

Joe*


----------

